# Boss UTV...VXT



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Got our new UTV 6.6 vxt installed today...yes we still need to adjust it some so it sits level.....but wanted to get some pics up for you guys...so here you go

BTW....pics and vids taken with my new droidx phone...love it
























Lift angle is way way better than the drive pro we used last year


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Little Vid....yes it moves like a Boss


We have these in stock and ready to ship,as well as the straight blades....btw this only weighs 25lb more that the 6.8 Drive Pro we had on there


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

These are going to be such great blades for utv's, Plus they have they have amazing stacking power and they have the smart hitch 2 attachment system just like the big boys, plus the XT plows just look killer!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes...the smarthitch 2 is an option though, not standard


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like an awesome setup and great stacking capabilities for a machine that size.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Any word if this will work on a Yamaha Rhino?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Im not a BOSS fan at all. But i do have to say that little thing is cute. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

man... I have to be the one??? How much for the total package???


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The sale price you have on that Boss blade looks like a hell of a deal too! Makes me wish I had a UTV to put it on!

B66UTVVXT - 6'6" Power UTV Power Vxt Plow

Regularly: 
$3,610.00

On Sale: 
$2,695.00

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/utv_vblade.html


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Even more interested now if it will work on a Yamaha Rhino??????


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

erkoehler;1060968 said:


> Even more interested now if it will work on a Yamaha Rhino??????


There won't be an undercarriage for the Yamaha Rhino this year. We currently offer undercarriages for Polaris, John Deere, Kubota, and Kawasaki UTV's. Additional undercarriages will be added in the future. I will forward your interest to our engineering department.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Well that stinks.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a sweet setup. We just bought a Kubota 900 RTV this week & am looking at putting a Boss on it. I think this just made up my mind.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is awsome. I would love to have Polaris Ranger 800 with the same set up.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

That is an awesome set up!


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

The only thing we still need is the cab.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

smokejmpr;1061153 said:


> The only thing we still need is the cab.


A cab and heater is a must IMO.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

A heater and a soft sided cab wouldn't be too hard to have made up.......just wish there was a Rhino mount.

Might have to look in to a custom fabricated mount


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought of fabricating one up to work on the front loader of our utility tractor but not sure if the benefit would be that great with what ive got to do right now.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish they Still made the 6'6" v's for the Ford rangers. I have a couple driveways they would be perfect for.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tbrownell;1062455 said:


> I wish they Still made the 6'6" v's for the Ford rangers. I have a couple driveways they would be perfect for.


I don't think a 6.5' V would clear the tires on a Ranger when it's in V or scoop. 7' V would be awsome on a Ranger IMO.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

tbrownell;1062455 said:


> I wish they Still made the 6'6" v's for the Ford rangers. I have a couple driveways they would be perfect for.


Funny, I was just looking at that plow thinking about how I could make a mount for it and throw it on my ranger for a driveway/sidewalk truck.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like I missed the pics?

I would really like to see them if possible.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

back a page...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104424


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected];1063121 said:


> back a page...
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104424


I\'m getting a picture has been moved or deleted message.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

mercer_me;1062665 said:


> I don't think a 6.5' V would clear the tires on a Ranger when it's in V or scoop. 7' V would be awsome on a Ranger IMO.


in the early 90's boss made a 6'6" v-blade in limited quantity for special use as "sidewalk trucks". these units were often used by parks departments and other government units in both new york and Wisconsin I believe. every now and then you will find one that pops up out of no where. they made mounts for both the ford rangers and s-10's. most of these are long gone as parts are getting harder and harder to find for them. there was a guy on this forum a year or so ago that had 2 of them on his rangers that came with the trucks when he bought them from one of the parks departments. when you find someone with one - good luck getting them to give it up.

sorry for the sidebar conversation Jim!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've seen those advertised but not actually pics of them attached to a UTV.....They look awesome


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tbrownell;1064207 said:


> in the early 90's boss made a 6'6" v-blade in limited quantity for special use as "sidewalk trucks". these units were often used by parks departments and other government units in both new york and Wisconsin I believe. every now and then you will find one that pops up out of no where. they made mounts for both the ford rangers and s-10's. most of these are long gone as parts are getting harder and harder to find for them. there was a guy on this forum a year or so ago that had 2 of them on his rangers that came with the trucks when he bought them from one of the parks departments. when you find someone with one - good luck getting them to give it up.


I did not know that. Thanks for the short history of the 6.5' Boss V plow.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

mercer_me;1062665 said:


> I don't think a 6.5' V would clear the tires on a Ranger when it's in V or scoop. 7' V would be awsome on a Ranger IMO.


wings


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Hmmmm pics are showing for me just fine...can everyone see the pics?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I can jim can you get wings for the 6.6? Thanks


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

The blade skins are defently thinner on these?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes, the skin is a bit thinner than the standard steel v blades 14 gauge steel, the 8.2 and 9.2 use 11 gauge


----------

